# Wash and Wax



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey,

I’ve searched the site but it hasn’t thrown much up.

Wash and wax may be a bit of a dirty word but it’s where I’m at. I like a clean car but currently time is at a premium; I have a 3 year old and 8 week old!

I like the idea of a wash and wax as I can carve out enough time to wash the car but not to do a full wax etc. I know it won’t be the same quality of finish but it’s the best I’m going to achieve for the foreseeable future.

So then, for anyone that has used a wash and wax, which would you recommend?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’ve recently used Bear Car Care Luminous wax infused shampoo and it was really nice to use - if you’re quick he has some Black Friday deals on.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Also used some Simonize wash and wax previously and that was nice, cleaned well. 

Another slightly different option - Meguiars Gold shampoo is nice to use as is AG shampoo / conditioner :thumb:


----------



## CleanGirl (Mar 27, 2017)

Dodo Juice Sour Power came really highly recommended when I was looking for some W&W.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was about to say Sour power very good shampoo worth getting a bottle just for the smell.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I had a go with Koche Chem shampoo and it left some protection behind that shed water. Still if you can wash and dry the car, buy a can of Megs Ultimate Fast finish and 15mins or less you'll have months of very good protection.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a wash 'n wax as long as your expectations are realistic.

Another option could be to try one of the fancy spray and rinse products. I have not tried any but many seem to like them.

Another possibility could be to use a spray wax or sealant as a drying aid.

If overall efficiency is important and your car is not too dirty then might be worth considering a rinseless wash. Choose any brand you like, I use ONR with either their spray wax (OCW) or their sealant (Optiseal) as a drying aid but there are many good alternatives


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Only one I know of that offers real protection and gloss is Gyeon Bathe+. Beyond that I'd look at just using some Gyeon Wet Coat after washing the car. Adds around 10 minutes to the maintenance wash and it's highly durable for the type of product it is. You'll get 3+ months easily from it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

ONR is fantastic for keeping the car clean and great if you have limited access to water or a hose. They do a green version that they call "wash and Wax".
I use the blue 'original' which is amazing but plenty are liking the wash and wax version.

Harry


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Only one I know of that offers real protection and gloss is Gyeon Bathe+. Beyond that I'd look at just using some Gyeon Wet Coat after washing the car. Adds around 10 minutes to the maintenance wash and it's highly durable for the type of product it is. You'll get 3+ months easily from it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Absolutely this! Or if you're looking for a cheaper (but not as good durability) alternative to Bathe+ you can try Megs Ultimate Wash&Wax. There's videos online of it putting on a decent hydrophobic layer. It's the same tech that's in their ultimate wax and ultimate detailer.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I use Adams wash and wax along with ODK Sublime both great products.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

JR1982 said:


> I use Adams wash and wax along with ODK Sublime both great products.


I've just placed a good sized order with Adams, and one of the products is wash and wax, it's the first time I will be using any of there stuff, I'm taking it you like the wash and wax then? I was hooked on there video about it.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Ljh1991 said:


> I've just placed a good sized order with Adams, and one of the products is wash and wax, it's the first time I will be using any of there stuff, I'm taking it you like the wash and wax then? I was hooked on there video about it.


Loved everything I've tried of there's and a ODK for that matter :thumb: majority of my stuff is either Adam's or ODK both have excellent lines of products that actually do what they say not to mention the excellent customer service


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

2 year old 1 year old and one due in march 3 under 3 how fun :doublesho so like you I don't have the time for full wax sessions so I use DODO juice future Armour or Sonax BSD in the drying stages, so quick its like cheating


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Try some Autosmart Duet, very good cleaning and leaves a decent finish behind 5L for not a lot.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Autoglanz Bubblicious nice and slick and leaves a decent shine and it's not that expensive


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

My 'go to' shampoo for the last 6-8 years has been Race Glaze Aqua Bathe, a lovely sudsy wash n wax, ph neutral and thick. Nice and slick, smells good and you can see the results after.
I'm always testing other stuff but always come back to it.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> My 'go to' shampoo for the last 6-8 years has been Race Glaze Aqua Bathe, a lovely sudsy wash n wax, ph neutral and thick. Nice and slick, smells good and you can see the results after.
> I'm always testing other stuff but always come back to it.


How does this differentiate from Cleanmax as thats my go to shampoo at the moment, ive got the gallon bottle?


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Adams or autoglanz!

Honourable mention to megs too!


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Another one for using ONR + Sonax BSD. 15-20 minutes tops on a Fiesta. You have however just reminded me I have some Turtle Wax Wash & Wax on the shelf, might give it a go again.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone, as helpful as ever. Now to go and have a look at some of the products and give it a go


----------



## lis5662 (Sep 10, 2018)

I have use DetailedOnline Elite Shampoo very good stuff and then Valet Pro Poseidon for two stage with bucket


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

t1mmy said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've searched the site but it hasn't thrown much up.
> 
> ...


I cant say ive had much luck with wash and wax shampoos. The one shampoo which I can truly recommend is gyeon bathe+. Genuinely adds protection which lasts a few weeks even in Scotland LOL.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Rian said:


> How does this differentiate from Cleanmax as thats my go to shampoo at the moment, ive got the gallon bottle?


I have no idea tbh, not used it to compare, but we have a bottle of CleanMax on our clearance thread under the Race Glaze section if you want that.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If you have to use a true wash n wax, the Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner is still a very good one, as is Turtle Wax. Can't see the point of paying for premium wash n waxs as the combo of clean + protect in one liquid means it will wear off in about a week. 

I am often pushed to do a super quick clean on rels dailys and my goto now is a plain shampoo for a quck wash followed by Sonax BSD and a damp microfibre used as a drying aid.

Dead quick - great gloss - 6 weeks or more protection and beading. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> I have no idea tbh, not used it to compare, but we have a bottle of CleanMax on our clearance thread under the Race Glaze section if you want that.


Got half gallon left just wondered what the difference was for next time I need some car soap.

From what I can see the Aquabath has carnuba wax, I also love the smell of Cleanmax


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Dodo’s sour power for me great shampoo. 
Not the cheapest but very high end quality shampoo. 


Gonz.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Had a big 5l tub of turtle wax wash and wax as it was cheap moooons ago in Halford. Was a decent wash on par with most middle brands howeverbut absolutely nothingggggg on col 476. And never felt like a wax as such I just treat it as shampoo

If times a premium just use a spray sealant. I just got some sonax spray seal on CP4L around 12quid got good reviews like.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

v_r_s said:


> col 476. And never felt like a wax as such I just treat it as shampoo.


So do you literally put in in bucket and wash the car with it ?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

DJ Sour Power


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I was never a huge fan of wash and waxes, found they needing to be dried quickly if in the sun


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> I was never a huge fan of wash and waxes, found they needing to be dried quickly if in the sun


Adam's wash and wax is perfect for the few hot and sunny days we get :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Not tried it yet but hear good things


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Not tried it yet but hear good things


Definitely worth a try especially for next summer :thumb:


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

Adams do a nice Wash & Wax


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Mitch8 said:


> Adams do a nice Wash & Wax


It's not really a traditional wash & wax as it's sio2 infused 

They should have made this a little clearer imo but it's all the features of Adams Blue shampoo plus some protection. One of our biggest movers in store that for sure.

thanks for love guys


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart duet

Maxed Power Wash & Wax

Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax

:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

OP I’ve been in the same situation, young family doesn’t give you much opportunity to give the cars a proper detail. 

I opted for Gyeon Wetcoat. Wash as normal and spray with Wercoat and rinse. Great beading the moment you rinse it off and a good 3-4 weeks from it. 

I did try Gyeon Bath+ but preferred normal shampoo with Wet Coat instead.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Sonax wash and rinse, which is available at clean and shiny.


----------



## Lampostman (Dec 27, 2018)

will a wash and wax cover up the properties of a sealant, wax etc? e.g would it stop the water beading properties of BSD? cheers


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Lampostman said:


> will a wash and wax cover up the properties of a sealant, wax etc? e.g would it stop the water beading properties of BSD? cheers


Yes it can do, but it won't hang around for long. 
Back in the day i used to use AG gold class I think it was called and this certainly left something behind that effected all the dodo juice waxes I was using.

Gonz.


----------

